# Thinking about getting a fish eye lens.



## Alter_Ego (Apr 10, 2010)

Have you ever looked at your reflection off a metal showerhead? Or maybe one of those mirrors used to see around sharp corners?

I think the showerhead is the best example but what kindve fisheye lens would give a strong fisheye look? lol. Or it all the same?


----------



## KKJUN (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, as far as I know, there are two types of fisheye lenses:


1.) A fisheye lens that gives you a field of view of 180° all around, which leads to the image beeing round, like this:








2.) A fisheye lens that gives you a field of view of 180° degrees only from one corner to the other, which leads to a "normal" image: 






Hope that wasn't too confusing.


----------



## Alter_Ego (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks but i cant see the second image it might be a broken link?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't waste your money. A fisheye is a "special effect" lens. Most photos shot with a fisheye are of no interest. Another way of saying that is that some photos benefit from the fisheye, most would have been better without.

Rent a fisheye for a week, shoot a million photos with it, post your very best ones here and see the reaction. Most probably, you won't buy one.

Actually, I believe KKJUN's photo #1 makes my point. I can't see his #2.


----------



## Alter_Ego (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah only where i live you cant rent lens nor do they sell them here. Ill have to get it imported or picked up when i leave the island. 

I do really like the effect tho and that first image is pretty amazing. Looks like a lens i could really have some fun with but who knows how long that joy will last.


----------



## Alter_Ego (Apr 10, 2010)

How was that first shot done by the way? Low ISO, high f stop and long shutter?


----------



## KKJUN (Apr 11, 2010)

Alter_Ego said:


> How was that first shot done by the way? Low ISO, high f stop and long shutter?



probably.

oh, and a pic similar to the one I originally posted as #2:






meh, watermarks.


----------



## den9 (Apr 11, 2010)

your better off just getting a super wide angle, they are more useful and just as fun.


----------



## KmH (Apr 11, 2010)

You're in luck.

Many people buy a fisheye lens, make 10 images with it, give up trying to learn how to use the damn thing and put it up for sell. 

So there are bunches of them on the used lens market.

This fisheye is made in China and sold under several brand names:

Bower | SLY 358N 8mm f/3.5 Fisheye Lens For Nikon AF | SLY358N

It has gotten good reviews on several review forums.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 12, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Don't waste your money. A fisheye is a "special effect" lens. Most photos shot with a fisheye are of no interest. Another way of saying that is that some photos benefit from the fisheye, most would have been better without.
> 
> Rent a fisheye for a week, shoot a million photos with it, post your very best ones here and see the reaction. Most probably, you won't buy one.
> 
> Actually, I believe KKJUN's photo #1 makes my point. I can't see his #2.


 
Mine wasn't a waste of money. I even use it for portraiture.

But by popular opinion, the below photo is a complete waste. I used a fisheye and a ringlight.








And the Canon 15mm f/2.8 Fish is the sharpest lens I own right now.


----------



## Alter_Ego (Apr 12, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Don't waste your money. A fisheye is a "special effect" lens. Most photos shot with a fisheye are of no interest. Another way of saying that is that some photos benefit from the fisheye, most would have been better without.
> ...



The second one was shot with a fish eye lens? Great photos.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 13, 2010)

Alter_Ego said:


> The second one was shot with a fish eye lens? Great photos.


 
Canon 15mm f/2.8 fish. Great lens, if you're using it on a FF camera.


----------



## bultican (Apr 13, 2010)

You could always buy a used fish eye lens converter (you can find new ones for $60+, used for probably half that) and try it out, if you don't like it, eBay it.  And if you do like it, eBay it and upgrade to a real fisheye lens.  I would definitely try this before spending hundreds or thousands on a good lens first.  And so what if other people don't like them or whatever, it's YOUR photograph.  Besides that, nothing is kitsh if done correctly.  Good luck.


----------

